# MOS Palm Sunday Show



## Paphluvr (Feb 26, 2020)

Can somebody post the dates and location for the Michigan Orchid Society Palm Sunday Show please?


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 5, 2020)

The Michigan Orchid Society Palm Sunday Shoe will be held at the United Food Workers Building in Madison Heights, MI. The dates are Saturday, Mar. 28 and Sunday, Mar.29,2020. For the first time in 20 odd years, Fox Valley Orchids, Ltd. will not have sales table at this show due to a family issue.


----------



## Ray (Mar 5, 2020)

That's too bad, Tom.

I hope the family issue is resolved favorably and quickly.


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 5, 2020)

Ray said:


> That's too bad, Tom.
> 
> I hope the family issue is resolved favorably and quickly.


Thank you! Sometimes slipper orchids can be a haven in times of stress. It will be the first MOS show we’ve missed


Ray said:


> That's too bad, Tom.
> 
> I hope the family issue is resolved favorably and quickly.


Thanks, Ray. 
in many years,


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 6, 2020)

Tom - Sorry to hear you won't be there. I will be sending positive thoughts and vibes your way.


----------



## littlefrog (Mar 6, 2020)

I will also not be selling... I don't have 20 years like Tom, but most of that. I've missed a few in the last few years due to work, this is yet another one. Might come for part of Sunday.


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 6, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> Tom - Sorry to hear you won't be there. I will be sending positive thoughts and vibes your way.


Hi Darlene, Thank you so much. We are holding a seedling for you that was to be delivered at that show and would appreciate an email regarding the best way to get it to you. Tom ([email protected])


----------



## BrucherT (Mar 7, 2020)

tomkalina said:


> The Michigan Orchid Society Palm Sunday Shoe will be held at the United Food Workers Building in Madison Heights, MI. The dates are Saturday, Mar. 28 and Sunday, Mar.29,2020. For the first time in 20 odd years, Fox Valley Orchids, Ltd. will not have sales table at this show due to a family issue.


I know you and your incomparable treasures will be missed. Fun to be commenting in a thread here when I’m growing your yellow flavum in Ray’s LECA method! And it’s doing spectacularly. Might put your red besseae seedling into LECA as well. Best wishes and kind thoughts on the family issue.


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 14, 2020)

For those following this thread, please be advised that I learned yesterday the show has been cancelled due to the COVID-19 issue. Stay safe, fellow SlipperTalkers.


----------

